# Não tem jeito



## CINTHIA ROJAS

*olis,me pueden explicar  el significacdo de nao tem jeito,porfa grcias*


----------



## Vanda

Cinthia, normalmente é preciso escrever uma frase, um contexto qualquer onde você tem visto ou ouvido a expressão. Sem contexto, a frase 'não tem jeito' pode ser entendida como: no es posible.


----------



## Mangato

Cinthia, Sin contexto es difícil.

Não tem jeito = no tiene sentido,
 también
No tiene pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pois é, Cinthia:
assim não tem jeito de responder!


----------



## willy2008

*No hay manera* o *no hay forma de ...,* segun el contexto jeito es una palabra que se usa para muchas cosas.Por ej. dei um *jeito* no pé.(me torcí un pie.)


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Jeito:alguns sinônimos
  Aparência: aspecto feição jeitão
  Ex:Gritava com aquele jeitão presunçoso

  Aptidão:capacidade,disposição,habilidade,idoneidade,inclinação,propensão,queda.      Ex:Não tem jeito para música.


  Atitude: caráter, costume,estilo,maneira.
    Ex:Tinha o jeito grave dos que amadurece cedo demais.


 Fonteicionário Aurélio.


----------



## Billie Ro

¿Qué se entendería en este caso con la expresión señalada en negrita? No acabo de entender la construcción de la frase. Gracias.

Engraçado, voz é de se ouvir. Mas as sensações que essa impressão sonora deixava em ela se fundiam com outros sentidos. Voz doce, voz quente, voz macia. Talvez fosse porque tudo de Marco acabava tocando todo o corpo dela,* mesmo, não tinha jeito*. Era bom lembrar.


----------



## Vanda

... que Marcos, por causa da voz quente, doce, etc dela, não resistia, tinha que tocar o corpo dela. Ele não conseguia resistir mesmo a isso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda, não era o Marcos que tocava o corpo dela, era ela que ao lembrar do Marcos sentia seu corpo completamente tocado.


----------



## Vanda

Xiii... é mesmo. Li por alto.


----------



## zema

Billie Ro said:


> ¿Qué se entendería en este caso con la expresión señalada en negrita? No acabo de entender la construcción de la frase. Gracias.
> 
> Engraçado, voz é de se ouvir. Mas as sensações que essa impressão sonora deixava em ela se fundiam com outros sentidos. Voz doce, voz quente, voz macia. Talvez fosse porque tudo de Marco acabava tocando todo o corpo dela,* mesmo, não tinha jeito*. Era bom lembrar.



Tal vez: 
...realmente, no había nada que hacerle.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Tomando en cuenta esto:


> 7. Solução, remédio (ex.: _acho que esse problema já não tem jeito_).
> 
> “jeito”, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/jeito [consultado em 21-07-2015].


Y valiéndome de este ejemplo gráfico que acabo de ver en el Facebook de una amiga:





Creo que otra traducción posible sería:

_não ter jeito_ *no tener otra opción, no quedarle {más/otro} remedio, no tener alternativa
*
Saludos,


swift


----------



## egbibiloni

Ejemplo: la canción de Serrat que concluye así: "nunca es triste la verdad, lo que no tiene es remedio" fue traducida como "o que ela nao tem é jeito"


----------



## jazyk

Também se diz em português que algo não tem remédio.


----------

